# experience with nattv, from twc electronics



## ohana (Oct 1, 2008)

Has anyone installed the SE830 receiver to fixed dish pointed at Galaxy 25, 97degrees W.

I have peaked the dish to satellite, but signal quality jumps around on some transponders, but is locked and high(80-90) on some transponders. 

The company it was purchased from, TWC Electronics has not much technical support and bad thai/english communication.

Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

What transponders are giving you problems, and how does the signal quality jump around?


----------



## ohana (Oct 1, 2008)

The receiver is in the customer house so I will tell you what I noted and remember.


The SE830 receiver has an on screen signal meter. It has a two level/row bar read out with number value stated for signal power and signal quality. My signal power is at 98%. On upper transponders(trans 28, 29 , 31). , the signal quality is between 80-95% Transponder 1 though is bouncing from 0, to 29 on signal quality, it will not lock on any value.
Part of my problem is I am not familar with this satellite or service provider. I just looked at lyngsat to see what is delivered on what transponders, and it doesn't look like any relevent content comes off of T-1, but I still don't know what is provided by this Nattv service package. 

Language barrier is a definite issue as my customer speaks broken english and so does TWC Electronics. 

I will be back at customer location this weekend and will take full Trans readings to provide exact response to what transponders are giving me trouble.

Thnaks for your time.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The following assumes that you're talking about Ku-band, the overwhelming preference of folks with broken English who want to watch something on Galaxy 25.  I'll also assume that you're somewhere within the G25 footprint.

LyngSat (http://www.lyngsat.com/galaxy25.html) doesn't show any active transponders above 27 (aka 12177-V), so I don't know what's looking so strong.

Checking transponder 1 (11716-V), I see a high-quality signal and easy access to its channels.

The best matches for your symptoms are that you're pointed at the wrong satellite or that your transponder numbers are wrong. If you can hook up a receiver and run a blind scan, you'll know what's really available where you're pointing and at what frequencies and signal rates. If you're pointing at something other than G25, you can check the channel charts of nearby possibilities until you discover what you're seeing.


----------



## ohana (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for your input. 

I just checked NATTV website and it states their programming comes off Tran -22, so I will check that one. 

I may be on wrong sat but I don't think so. I am using my decade old channel master meter so I don't have the luxury of supperbuddy info, but I do have my suunto inclometer to guide me.

I will post final outcome.
thanks Again


----------



## Sapientoni (Dec 1, 2008)

Is your LNB round or rectangular? A rectangular one doesn't sit "level" for the best Natv reception. If not at the correct angle, it might not receive at all. A "common" usa lnb is round and no angle adjustment is necessary. The rectangular ones are critical, and the clamp won't be immovable when tightened.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Funny this should come up. I just got a commercial install here that comes off of G25. The LNB is a linear rather than circular polarity (still in a round housing that can be rotated). The provider of the dish gave me no indication of the required skew for the LNB, so after fighting it for a while, I called them and asked. They said that the skew needs to be set at +29 degrees. Rotate the LNB a bit and it might come in (it's been a while, but I think that +29 would be clockwise looking at the front of the dish). I am going back tomorrow morning now that I have the proper information to complete the installation. Since you are in Florida, your settings should be similar. The install I am doing is in the Okeechobee area.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Linear LNbfs come in two flavors, Standard and Universal. Make sure the receiver is set to the type you are installing. The type should be on the lnbf. If its LO is a single number, its standard, if its two numbers, its universal. Match receiver lnb type to same number as on the lnbf.


----------



## ohana (Oct 1, 2008)

From original post.
I am still working this thai tv out

I took the receiver over to a friend of my customer who has Natv and the same LNB on their dish. My receiver did the same thing at their location, with signal bouncing from 0 to 21 to 9 to 0 to 29. Just all over but not locking at all.


I sent the receiver back to Natv in california for them to test and make sure all the settings where correct. I have not received it back yet and is going on week 3. Time to call.


----------

